
Object-Oriented Programming is Bad (2016) - cellularmitosis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QM1iUe6IofM
======
yesenadam
Great! I can stop feeling bad about never having been into OOP at all. Sure
seems like longer than 20 years..

